

Ask HN: Are there colorblind people here? what are your challenges? - indralukmana

Are there colorblind here? I am a red green colorblind. The bar head of hacker news is unreadable to me right now (actually i can read it, but after I focus my sight on the black text a little bit more) and it made me wonder.
For colorblind people here what is usually your challenge in everyday life? For me when I was in school and university when the teacher or lecturer are a kind of a hip person and use a colorful presentation some of the slide would be difficult for me to read.
And is this kind of color deficiency regarded as a disability in your place?
======
2D
My 3D modeller is colourblind. His day job is working for a big mother of a
sourcing company that has no idea about this challenge. We work together by
using codes for colours. It forces me to be very specific on designs and I
think it makes him a better modeller because he sees form first.

Fyi apparently mark zuckerberg is colourblind too, hense blue logo. Good luck
amigo!

